# Advice for Tren Enanthate



## devil dog (Mar 14, 2014)

Just started a tren e and test cyp cycle and was looking for a little advice.  10 days ago i started using tren e (200 mg a week, bi weekly injections of 100 mgs., monday and friday) and test cyp (700 mg of bi weekly injections of 350mg on mon and friday).  at this point i am feeling no sides and nothing but strength.  the tren already is increasing my appetite and looks to be cutting me up.  i was told that it could take up to two weeks for tren sides to kick in and that tren is a very powerful steroid.  my question is this, if i dont feel any sides after two weeks, should i do any increasing or just let it ride?  i am 50 years old and have been working out since i was 13, but i have not cycled since i was 28.  i got back into the juice game a year ago and have had good success with test cyp and test prop, but tren is new for me.  i should mention that i used tren ace before and it kicked the living crap out of me, probably due to my own stupidity.  i started out on 1ml eod and by week two i couldnt get off my couch let alone work out. that is why i started out on such a small amount this time.


----------



## Rumpy (Mar 14, 2014)

I just had the same experience with Tren A.  I haven't used tren E yet, but ethanate is ethanate, so I would expect it to be very similar to Test E, in other words, I'd give it a full 4 weeks to see how you're feeling.  200 is a really low dose though, so you could probably get away with a little more.  Are you taking a PA like caber or prami with it?


----------



## losieloos (Mar 14, 2014)

I would increase it, but then again your 50. Make sure to stay healthy.


----------



## Capt'n Ron (Mar 14, 2014)

If the Tren A kicked your ass like that, I'd wait another couple weeks to bump it up.  We are close in age , my last run was Tren E 600mg/wk.    You will loose some CV capacity and have some night sweats but the results are worth it.  Keep an eye on your BP. And as Rumpy indicated at least have some Caber on hand.


----------



## GreatGunz (Mar 14, 2014)

I really don't think you are feeling the the tren yet not even lightly, placebo effect maybe....... And wait atleast 5 weeks before increasing by than u will have a pretty good idea.


----------



## coltmc4545 (Mar 14, 2014)

I wouldn't increase your tren at your age, no offense. Tren can wreck your bp and lipids and as you age, it gets harder for your body to recover from that. Play it safe. You will still see decent results on 200mg a week. I personally like that dose. I get little to no sides and still gain strength and drop fat.


----------



## hulksmash (Mar 14, 2014)

I always only used tren e.

Give it 4 weeks before increasing dosage.


----------



## gymrat827 (Mar 14, 2014)

if your seeing no sides aside strength gains why change anything??  

id keep all doses exactly where they're at.


----------



## meat (Mar 14, 2014)

Yeah, I wouldn't change anything either. If you can handle tren well, you'll love the results. I'm 41, and can't handle the aggression from it. Sadly.

Semper Fi


----------



## jyoung8j (Mar 14, 2014)

Never did e but have done a few tren a runs.. if u like results so far keep it there..


----------



## devil dog (Mar 14, 2014)

thanks for the advice guys.  i think i am going to stick with where i am at and just let it ride.  maybe on my next cycle i will add mast e.  i hear that it is an awesome addition to tren.  any feed back on mast as far as results and proper dosing?  it might be something that i would consider over the summer.


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 14, 2014)

devil dog said:


> thanks for the advice guys.  i think i am going to stick with where i am at and just let it ride.  maybe on my next cycle i will add mast e.  i hear that it is an awesome addition to tren.  any feed back on mast as far as results and proper dosing?  it might be something that i would consider over the summer.



Mast would be a great add to that stack. Its mild in terms of sides (hairloss being the most common one - if you're prone to MPB that is) and adds a nice polished sheen & vascularity to your physique. It also typically adds a whole new gear in terms of gym intensity. Some find it boosts libido as well (it does for me). 

Dosing, you'll need to run it around 500+ Mg per week and likely you'll see best results once you're in the 10-12% bodyfat range.

Cheers, 

- Savage


----------



## devil dog (Mar 14, 2014)

sounds sweet.  now would you add the 500mg to the 700mg of test cyp and 200mg of tren e, or would dump the cyp. or keep all three compunds and change the dosing on all of them?


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 15, 2014)

devil dog said:


> sounds sweet.  now would you add the 500mg to the 700mg of test cyp and 200mg of tren e, or would dump the cyp. or keep all three compunds and change the dosing on all of them?



I personally try to keep my total gear intake under a gram per week. You *ALWAYS* want to run a Test base, regardless of what you stack with it (this is my experience at least). I also personally do better on "low" test when I run Tren. 

I might run something like 200 Tren E / 300 Test C / 500 Mast E for a cutter or recomp.


----------



## Ozon (Mar 16, 2014)

NbleSavage said:


> I personally try to keep my total gear intake under a gram per week. You *ALWAYS* want to run a Test base, regardless of what you stack with it (this is my experience at least). I also personally do better on "low" test when I run Tren.
> 
> I might run something like 200 Tren E / 300 Test C / 500 Mast E for a cutter or recomp.



This is interesting.. Know many guys are saying the same.. I can not handle the sides from tren a. But have idea to try tren e with a low dose test. Some say you get less sides doing it this way. Any thoughts ??


----------



## devil dog (Mar 18, 2014)

I have been on the tren e for two weeks now along with test cyp and suffered no sides and i am pleased with the way my workouts are going.  when i used tren ace i had to get off after 3 weeks.  i didnt mind the night sweats, but the shots hurt like a mother and i seemed to be very lethargic.   to make matters worse, i was using prop and those shots hurt.  when i use the longer esthers, i can shoot three mls. and there is no pain and no swelling.  i have talked to other gym rats about this, some have suffered the same results as me and other guys have said that they had no problems at all.


----------



## Malevolence (Mar 18, 2014)

10 days on an Enanthate shouldn't giving you really anything yet. To each their own but I have never heard of anything good with guys around 50 on 19's. If you do start getting any sides with tren E you are gonna be ****ed for a minute due to the longer half life. A good short ester stack would be prop/mast/tren. Maybe something to check into


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 18, 2014)

Ozon said:


> This is interesting.. Know many guys are saying the same.. I can not handle the sides from tren a. But have idea to try tren e with a low dose test. Some say you get less sides doing it this way. Any thoughts ??



It's so specific to the individual there's almost no point in trying to establish a rule of thumb. Some Blokes can run Tren upwards of 500 Mg and experience next to no sides, others sweat their nards off and can't sleep a wink at just 200 Mg. Some swear by low tren / high(er) test, others (like me) do better keeping both in a moderate range. 

I've run Tren as high as 500 Mg and I experienced pretty bad insomnia and night sweats. During this run, I kept my Test at 200 Mg. I did shred-up, but was also on a cutting diet at the time (not a coincidence obviously). 

Where I've ultimately come down at present is this - and disclaimer: I'm a Grey Beard - I'm gaining strength and recomping well at just 250 Mg Test / 200 Mg Tren. Workout intensity is good and sides are minimal and manageable (some night sweats, but can still get forty winks). Libido is good and bloods looked ok too (I'm due for another test soon and will post-up results). 

Shoot for the least amount of gear you can run to achieve your goals, IMO. Beyond that you're facing diminishing returns and just chasing sides.

Peace.

- Savage


----------



## Ozon (Mar 18, 2014)

devil dog said:


> I have been on the tren e for two weeks now along with test cyp and suffered no sides and i am pleased with the way my workouts are going.  when i used tren ace i had to get off after 3 weeks.  i didnt mind the night sweats, but the shots hurt like a mother and i seemed to be very lethargic.   to make matters worse, i was using prop and those shots hurt.  when i use the longer esthers, i can shoot three mls. and there is no pain and no swelling.  i have talked to other gym rats about this, some have suffered the same results as me and other guys have said that they had no problems at all.



My friend you are talking about pip. Pip is not a side effect its just pain. Ace and prop esters seams to give more pip than long esters like enan.


----------



## jyoung8j (Mar 18, 2014)

Pip is y ill never do prop again..lol


----------



## Ozon (Mar 18, 2014)

jyoung8j said:


> Pip is y ill never do prop again..lol



x 2  

to be honest i like the pip,,....


----------

